# baby sac breaks during birth, and baby goes back inside?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of the sac breaking during birth, when the baby is about to come out, and then gets sucked back inside? Apparently this happens to my neighbors doe. Luckily, they have been home when she gives birth, but they have to pull the kid out so it doesn't drown.

Would the kid have been okay? Or is it good that they pull the kid? I have never heard of anything like this. I am interested in buying this doe, she has great conformation, and some of the best bloodlines I have ever seen. She has Rishona in her bloodlines, so that is really cool. But I am scared of the birthing issues. They say it seems like she gives up trying to give birth when she kids.

http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001470239

Here is the pedigree...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe the neighbour is seeing the water sack which comes first and will break ... then the babies come a little while afterwards, in their own sack which is sometimes already broken. Usually if you have a kid + sack deliver, then the kid already has legs and/or nose sticking out, by the time the sack breaks the kid is wedged quite well and not gonna slip back in - only way is out. 

Regardless of which sack they are seeing, it is perfectly fine if the baby's sack (the amniotic sack) breaks before the kid is delivered - the kid will not drown. The kid will only try to breath and drown if the umbilical cord is broken before delivery. 

Some does can be lazy about kidding and not push ... I personally would avoid those does BUT are you sure they arent just getting impatient? Maybe they havent been giving her enough time? And/or seeing the water bag and thinking it is the amniotic sack and panicking therefore going in to pull the kids out. Something about it doesnt add up.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

There are sometimes a bunch of "bubbles" that come out before the baby. (=


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It happens and is normal...as long as the umbilical cord is still attatched and not kinked or broken...the kid is still breathing.... If you ever feel ....you must pull a kid... never hesitate....we have to use our best judgement..... :wink:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

They say that they can see the nose and feet stick out, and then it seems like her contractions stop, and the baby goes back inside. They say she doesn't push.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, well if that happened I would have done the same thing. We pull with the doe anyway, just to ease things.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We've had this happen, and the kids were fine. One of them I kind of freaked out, there was a leg but no head/2nd leg. I tried to feel but couldn't keep the doe still. My husband had to come out and go in and pull the 2nd leg out it was bent back and stopping the baby from coming out, the sack was definitely broken and for several minutes, and the baby was just fine. 
We think she was cramped and couldn't get in position correctly because she was a triplet.

Our very first baby the bubble burst and he got sucked inside, and the breeder dug him out and helped get him out. I admit, that was really scary for a first kidding, but all was just fine


----------



## CruzSarai (Mar 10, 2017)

please help me my nigerian goat is in labor we saw a bag of water coming out them it broke but no baby what is that is first time doing this we are scare thanks


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Deep breath. When did this happen? Is the doe pushing. The sack breaking is not a bad thing. If she is not pushing in a timely manner or if she is pushing with nothing coming out for awhile she will need help


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I see your other post where you posted 2 hours ago. The doe should be pushing by now. If she is not pushing then you need to go in and see why. Kids may be tangle and not moving into the birth canal. I can try and walk you threw this if you would like or if you have someone you can call that can do this that will work too


----------



## CruzSarai (Mar 10, 2017)

*hello*

the same thing happens to me what can I do she is very small and Im scare she won't be able to have her babies:?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I need to know what is going on. Is she pushing or not? Get some lube. If you have no lube get some veggie oil and pour it on your hand and arm to the elbow......tie her up first. You are going to SLOWLY go inside and see what you feel. Hopefully you won't have to go in very far and you will feel something. What you are after is a nose and 2 feet. If you have this then all you need to do is gently pull the two feet making sure the head comes too out. If you do not have this you need to tell me what you have going on


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you can't figure out what your touching try and close your eyes and and feel. If whatever you touch first doesn't make sense to you follow it along till you get to something that you can identify


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope all is going well. I keep checking back and no update so my fingers are crossed everything is going good :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very concerned.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything?


----------

